# trinidad or tranx for burning double 10's & 13's



## Legend killer

Anybody have any experience? I am leaning toward the Trinidad 16na but it does not have a levelwind.


----------



## Mason52

I don't burn 10's. And 13's I haven't really used that much. I just figured 10's are plenty big.


----------



## MuskieLuv

Did the non-levelwind, hated it. For the money the Saltist has been a great reel and has a levelwind.


----------



## Legend killer

:B

I decided on a Shimano Calcutta 700te. 4:7:1 gears with 31" of line pickup with a levelwind. I am going to use it for big rubber and when I want some extra speed with 10's and 13's. I am going to use my calcutta 400te with a power handle to normally work my double 10's and 13's as well as spinners and cranks. I will use my curado 300 on my jerkbait rod. 

What sucks is the 9' XXH rod which is about 13oz, the 700te which is 20oz, and tossing a pounder. I wonder if holding over 3lbs will take a toll on me when I start throwing that setup exclusively in a couple weeks.


----------



## Mason52

Just curious about what makes you want to throw just a pounder, have you caught a lot of really big fish on them in the past. If not, why would you punish yourself. You can catch nice fish in the Fall regular sized baits.


----------



## Legend killer

Mason52 said:


> Just curious about what makes you want to throw just a pounder, have you caught a lot of really big fish on them in the past. If not, why would you punish yourself. You can catch nice fish in the Fall regular sized baits.


I feel that the end of October early December the skis metabolism will start to slow after their feeding frenzy and they will want large profile baits to go after, plus large baits will deive them in from a distance. Late fall I throw double 13's, pounders, medussas, 10oz hellhounds and 10oz phantoms as my glides.


----------



## Legend killer

Ok, I could not resist I purchased a Trinidad 16 as well. 43" of retrieve per turn. It is reccomended to fill the spool 2/3 full or it will be a workout burning the large blades for a extended period, so that will be about 36" or 37" per turn. Screw it I am a big boy I am filling it as full as possible. I am going to cave run this weekend and I will post reviews of my new toys.


----------



## Anzomcik

The Trinidad and Tranx are in the same ball park of price, have the same line retrieve rate, weight about the same. The specs are very close to each other

Why did you go with a nonlevel winding reel? That in its self would make the deal if you were looking to drop over $450 for a reel when basically thats the major difference between the two.

Unless I am missing somthing, that seems a little silly to have made that choice.


----------



## Legend killer

Anzomcik said:


> The Trinidad and Tranx are in the same ball park of price, have the same line retrieve rate, weight about the same. The specs are very close to each other
> 
> Why did you go with a nonlevel winding reel? That in its self would make the deal if you were looking to drop over $450 for a reel when basically thats the major difference between the two.
> 
> Unless I am missing somthing, that seems a little silly to have made that choice.


The trinidad is slightly lower in gear ratio thus providing more tourque. The Tranx PG is geared low like a winch(which I sold, to slow for me)but has only 31" of line pickup. Between a toro winch(22" of line pickup) and a tranx pg I would take the tranx, but I want to burn. The tranx HS is more for pounders etc as it takes on line fast but lacks a little tourque copared to the 6:2:1 Trinidad. I am only going to use the trinidad for big blades thus I will keep tension on the 100lb braid and it should roll up on the spool better.


----------



## Anzomcik

Tranx HG gets you 43" per crank, Trinidad has 46" per crank. It will be about 9% more effort on your part to retrieve ANY bait with the Trinidad. 

The Trinidad is a faster reel, gear ratio plays only a part in determining the effort needed to retrieve a bait. Saying the Tranx has less torque than the Trinidad shows you do not fully understand what you are talking about 

You need to look at the reel as a whole system, not just what MH mag says to look at. 

I am going to guess the resistance of a dc10 is 3lbs at med. speed. That was a guess, the number really does not matter for what i am trying to show.

So the work we are doing is pulling 3lbs.

The reel pulling this bait was 3 main components that we need to worry about. 
1. reel handle length, this is where our input has the effect.
2. Spool diameter, the bigger the spool dia. the more line retrieved per rev.
3. Gear ratio. how many time the spool spins around for every turn of the handle.

Say we have two make believe reels, both have the same length crank handle
1. 1:1 ratio reel with very large spool dia. has 24inch per rev retrieve.
2. 10:1 ratio reel with very small spool dia. has 24 inch per retrieve
Both reels bring in the same amount of line for each turn of the crank handle, with the same resistance from the bait (3lbs) the effort from the human side would be the same. This example shows that the spool diameter and gear ratio of these two reels offset, even through there were extreme opposites. The gear ratio made no difference in this example. If you want a reel to pull blades easily out of the box, get one with a lower line retrieval per crank.

There is going to be trade offs, if you want a reel that will pull blade easily then get one with a lower line retrieval rate, just know if you want to burn them you will be doing much more cranking in rpms. The turns will be easier but you will be doing more of them, that can be tiring also.

What you need to look at is Inches per crank, they will tell you everything you need to know about the reel. That takes in account of gear ratio in combination with spool dia. More line per crank= more effort from the user. It is the laws of physics


----------



## Legend killer

Well my trinidad came in this morning, I spooled it with 20lb mono for the backing and put on a 150yards of 100lb power pro braid. I kept tension on the braid and slowly filled the spool moving the line back and forth with my thumb. I then headed over to the neighborhood pond. I put the cast knob all the way down. First cast, casted over the pond, when i reeled the double cowgirl in as soon as it hit the water, WOW!!!!!! To me hit gelt like butter it only took a few moments till I had the cowgirl back to me. When I was using my toro winch it took about 4 turns of the power handle till I could feel the blades turning. With the trinidad as soon as I started to turn the handle the blades were churning and burning! I never backlashed in 30 minutes. Even without the levelwind, because I had tension on the line with the blades the line rolled right back the way it went off when I casted it. I did not have to touch the line with my thumb or anything. I have read reviews of the trinidad and it said to fill the spool 2/3's or it will be a chore to reel a double 10, but for me even with the spool full it felt like using my calcutta te400. I cannot wait to get to the cave this weekend!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Wow!!! Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legend killer

ShutUpNFish said:


> Wow!!! Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you for bringing sarcasm to the thread. This is to give people an honest review of bucktail burning reels.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I was sincerely amazed dude!


----------



## Anzomcik

LK, 

Somthing to think about here, If had purchased a Tranx you could have elimated almost all of the combos you own (taken from your other combo post). 

You could have saved a boat load, and used the money for better electronics, better trolling motor.... Somthing else. 

Reasons for me saying that is the tranx can be used for every single musky fishign application with no worry of manually leveling the line. 

As you found out personally it is hard to reel a slow reel super fast, but it is easy to reel a fast reel slower. 

I feel that is good information for any one who is looking at possibly buying several combos. People feel they need several combos because the people telling you that it is necessary are sponced by companies selling the rods and reels.

So to me it more logical to buy a good mid grade to high end reel and a good rod with a rating of a min 20oz rating. You may have $500-800 in that combo but you will not need any other rods


----------



## Legend killer

I dissagree. throwing a ounce spinnerbait with a xxh rod and a 20 oz tranx is stupid or working a phantom with a 9' xxh rod is a pain in the butt. I feel you need a combo for big rubber, big blades, jerks, and for everything else is not a marketing ploy but a necessity. If you want to drive down to CC or cave run I will let you try my Trinidad.


----------



## Anzomcik

I am happy you like ur reel. I am just saying you purchased a very expensive single application reel. 

Why is throwing a 1oz spinner "stupid" with a tranx a XH rod, will the combo not allow the blades to spin properly please explain the reasons for the example you have given.



"My new casting setup.

9' TI XXH/calcutta 700te: Big Rubber
9' TI XH/Trinidad TN16: 10's & 13's
9' TI XH/Calcutta 400te: Spinners, topwater,twitch, crankbaits
8' TI XH /Curado 300e: Jerks & Glides"

So Seeing that you have the same rated rod on three of ur 4 setups. There is no way you could squeeze one rod out of your line up? I bet if you put on ur te400 on the XXh you could do every style of musky fishing very well. In fact if you had a 8' XXH TI rod matched with your 400 te you would have a super killer set up.

I think the more you fish for musky you will narrow down ur rods and reels to just one or two. You will realize that your bait specific rods will cross very nicely to other bait types until you find one rod and one reel you like. Then your secound combo will be for a back up.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Theres NO debating this guy Andy...


----------



## Legend killer

ShutUpNFish said:


> Theres NO debating this guy Andy...


Now I know why you are always in my threads, you are jealous!


----------



## Anzomcik

I understand that, somtimes people should be shown things in a different light. It might make a difference, but again it prob. wont


----------



## Anzomcik

Legend killer said:


> Now I know why you are always in my threads, you are jealous!


LK, lets get back on track, your coming across as childish.

Any responce to my questions a few posts ago?


----------



## Legend killer

Anzomcik said:


> LK, lets get back on track, your coming across as childish.
> 
> Any responce to my questions a few posts ago?


I am childish, what does shutupnfish come across as????


----------



## Anzomcik

So no responce to my questions?


----------



## Legend killer

Anzomcik said:


> LK, lets get back on track, your coming across as childish.
> 
> Any responce to my questions a few posts ago?


I prefer not to have a 20oz reel on my jerkbait rod.

I prefer not to have a 20oz reel and a xxh rod casting 1oz spinners.

For a rod that can handle up to 20oz lures I would have to go with a xxh. For cowgirls I prefer to use a xh rod because I can cast the lure farther than with a xxh.

So to answer your question I cannot squeeze out a rod and reel from my lineup.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Legend killer said:


> Now I know why you are always in my threads, you are jealous!


Once again, you're ABSOLUTELY correct...You DO know it all afterall! WoW! Once again, you leave me totally AMAZED!!!!


----------



## Anzomcik

Legend killer said:


> I prefer not to have a 20oz reel on my jerkbait rod.
> 
> I prefer not to have a 20oz reel and a xxh rod casting 1oz spinners.
> 
> For a rod that can handle up to 20oz lures I would have to go with a xxh. For cowgirls I prefer to use a xh rod because I can cast the lure farther than with a xxh.
> 
> So to answer your question I cannot squeeze out a rod and reel from my lineup.


Ok I got it now, if someone doesnt do somthing the way you do it, then it is "stupid". It seems that you view your preferances as they should go for everyone else. 

Have u tried to throw a hellhound with your xxh rod? Have you tried to fish all day with one rod and reel? Have you fished all day with just one bait?


----------



## Legend killer

back on topic. The trinidad tn16 is awsome at burning large blades.


----------



## Anzomcik

What is your defination of "burning". 

Because some times people say its how fast you reel, like cranks per minute. But them the bait is subject to the inches per crank of the reel, and length of cast and spool capacity...

Others say it would be the speed at which the bait is traveling, like feet per minute. But it is hard to measure, and room for error is great. 

So i am curious to what your defination is to the word "burning"


----------

